

Forbes: If Facebook Can't Stop SOPA, We Can Do It For Them - Archio
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2012/01/12/if-facebook-wont-stop-sopa-we-can-do-it-for-them/

======
evan_
More annoying (but more visible) idea:

Everyone changes their name to "SOPA Enforcement Officer #204295" with an
official looking picture, and combs through their friends posts all day
looking for pictures or text that would potentially be taken down under a
nightmare SOPA regime.

T-shirts or products with logos visible, artwork visible, song lyrics, videos
with uncleared background music. Get creative.

Then, post fake takedown notices (in the comments) with an informational link.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> T-shirts or products with logos visible, artwork visible, song lyrics,
> videos with uncleared background music. Get creative.

Seems like something that could be automated, if only there was a big database
of copyrighted works. (Maybe transloading videos to YouTube and watching for
the "copyrighted works detected" flag to pop up?)

~~~
ggchappell
> ... if only there was a big database of copyrighted works.

Essentially _all_ works are copyrighted under U.S. law, except those made by
the U.S. Government, those whose copyright has expired (OLD stuff), other-
media representations of a public domain work (e.g., a photograph of the Mona
Lisa), and those explicitly placed into the public domain by the author.

------
zalew
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slacktivism>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armchair_warrior>

~~~
Zirro
I see what you're saying, but in this case slacktivism may be the best thing
to do. The issue, from what I've understood, is that not enough people know
about SOPA. And where do you best spread information? Yes, on the Internet.

People have tried -not- slacktivism, which is calling representatives. There's
not enough of them. Try some slacktivism first to get peoples attention, then
go for the big things.

~~~
zalew
Back in my facebook days, there were a lot of these 'awareness campaigns' on
my wall, people changed profile pictures, posted some wierd messages, etc.
After a gazillion of them, I just stopped caring and didn't even ask what
another kind of ribbon means.

But that's not the point. The point is, awareness campaigns must have a call
to action. Changing profile pictures make people feel comfortable that they
'did something to support' and in the end it doesn't matter. I'm not a US
citizen, so it's up to you to decide what to do, but do something useful, not
another fun game of replacing profile avatars so people think they're fighting
for the cause while doing nothing.

~~~
Zirro
True, I see a lot of these as well, and I don't care much either. This time
however, they do have a "call to action", which is to call your
representative. Now, I'm not a US-citizen either but from my understanding
that's the best you can do as a normal person.

------
yellow
This article pointed out something I hadn't really thought about: random album
pictures on facebook get more real estate than profile pictures in the news
feed. If I started posting political items through that huge block of news
feed, I bet people will start ignoring all my posts...

~~~
mille562
An alternative would be to make a regular post. I plan to post the following
to FB, Google+, and Twitter:

"This is my only comment today because I do not want to be censored by the
passage of SOPA. #sopablackout"

------
martokus
Nice. Although I do not live in the US i'll do it because it's the right thing
to do.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> I do not live in the US

Not as relevant as it once was.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3428991>

------
meow
I think this is an awesome idea. This article needs more traction.

------
zoba
This Chrome add on to "Invite All" of your friends could be useful, however,
facebook is blocking me from inviting everyone. Advice welcome!

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ofcnbnhefnmjancehe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ofcnbnhefnmjancehemliplicihbcjjb)

------
maeon3
How about a "delete your Facebook account in protest of sopa" day?

~~~
watty
What does this accomplish again?

